# DIY Grinder



## Omnismoker (Mar 25, 2007)

Is there a tutorial on how to make a Herb Grinder at home? Becasue where I live there is not any place for me to go buy one and My credit card was just disabled...

Please help.


----------



## jcolvv89 (Dec 13, 2007)

I would love to know this too!


----------



## youngbud (Dec 29, 2007)

To make a true grinder yourself would be a major pain and it would not work all that well; but, what you can do instead is take a medicine bottle and some scissors.  Put all your bud in the medicine bottle and go to town with the scissors until you think it's ground enough. It always works for me.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 30, 2007)

Yep, scissors and a bit of patience. Well worth it !


----------



## HGB (Dec 30, 2007)

DIY grinder


----------



## BenDover (Dec 30, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> DIY grinder




Where? 
I can't see past the great *** in one of the pictures on the side bar. :hubba:


----------



## HGB (Dec 30, 2007)

weird the link didn't work right 

CLICK

first link in that search


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 13, 2008)

get some stainless fine nails  maybe 3 inch long..  get two of 2x4 blocks

use hammer to get all nails though the both of 2x4 blocks..   now you got homemade grinder!!

grab a clean table.. and be wild with your new grinder   be a monkey out of it lol


----------

